
React v16.9.0 and the Roadmap Update - skyllo
https://reactjs.org/blog/2019/08/08/react-v16.9.0.html
======
ZachTRice
Saw this today when I was updating eslint dependencies on a repository. I
prepended all the lifecycle methods for the time being which caused errors
with `eslint-config-standard`'s camelcase rule. Had to add the following to
our `.estlintrc` file:

"camelcase": ["error", { "allow": ["^UNSAFE_"], //regex syntax }]

